# Sunset Limited #2 questions.



## Liam H (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello, I've seen how helpful this forum is to "first timers" on Amtrak and I figured i'd ask a couple questions myself.

I have a trip planned in the next couple weeks from Emeryville to Maricopa to visit family, and I booked a roomette on the Sunset Limited out of LA. The boarding time is rather late, so would the beds be folded down and already prepared, or would the roomette still be in day time configuration? I'm one of those weirdos who doesn't fall asleep until the odd hours...despite the early arrival in Maricopa!

I've done several Amtrak trips before, so I know that much, but sleeper is a completely new thing for me, so along with the question, any tips for boarding and the like? Never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 25, 2017)

IIRC the beds are in the sleeping configuration...we usually have the SCA put them back in daytime configuration. When we are ready, we will set them for sleeping ourselves. The SCA may advise against doing this yourself. Our experience has been in bedrooms rather than roomette on the Sunset Limited.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2017)

Would a call to Amtrak asking that a note be put on the manifest letting the TA-SC know to leave the Roomette in Day configuration work?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2017)

As said, the berths will be set in the nighttime mode when you board for the 10 pm departure. (I don't know about the temporary earlier departure.) You could ask you SCA to reset them to the daytime mode, but most likely (s)he will be asleep later and not able to change it back. You could ash her/him to set the upper berth and leave the lower berth in daytime mode. Then you could sleep in the upper berth.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 25, 2017)

As the Traveler has noted, the 10 PM departure is with the beds made in sleeping arrangement because 10 PM is usually the latest a SCA will change your room to sleeping position meaning the sleeping car attendant will not be available to return your room to sleeping arrangement if you request the room be made to day time seating. Of course, what you work out with your sleeping car attendant is between you and the sleeping car attendant.


----------



## Liam H (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you for the quick response! I think i'll just leave it as it is when I board, since i'm somewhat of a socially awkward person and asking the SCA to change it would make me feel a bit awkward or needy. That and after a long day on the San Joaquin and a motor coach, I think i'll enjoy just being propped up in the bed watching the lights of LA fade away.

And of course, when I finally do fall asleep, i'll actually have the bed!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2017)

Are you taking the SL on one of the early departure days? :huh:

If not, instead of taking the SJ/bus combination to LA, why not take the Coast Starlight from Emeryville to LA? It will be just 1 direct train with a Dining Car. It arrives in LA at 9 pm, and is in time for the SL's departure at 10 pm. If it is not too late, they hold the departure. If necessary, they may bus you to "catch up" - say from Burbank to Palm Springs.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 26, 2017)

I take the CS out of Oakland to connect to the SL. which is just 114 for the roomette and you get use of the PCC and three meals. Have not had any issues, and even arrive early a couple time. Normally, the beds are all made when we board and the SCA goes to their room shortly after departure and/or everyone is settled. You may want to tell your SCA how far ahead you want them to wake you before Maricopa.


----------



## Liam_H (Mar 26, 2017)

It isn't a early departure day, but I'm just going with the SJ and Bus for I guess you could say everyone elses convenience. With Emeryville's parking situation while they build the new parking garage, i'm getting a ride down there, and not too many of my friends are happy about the early drive to Emeryville, and of course, the Starlight's evening arrival on the return. I also want a little bit of layover time in LA, as though I know the Sunset will wait for me, I do tend to get nervous about that type of thing. 

That and i'm a bit of a foamer and doing something different interests me.


----------



## Happy Camper (Apr 10, 2017)

When we boarded the Sunset Limited in Coach back in November they had all the signs saying Texas Eagle which I do know has their cars attached to the Sunset Limited until San Antonio but it was confusing. Is this normal?


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes.

LA to San Antonio the 2 trains are combined and share locomotives, dining & lounge cars.

In San Antonio the Locos, baggage, dining car, lounge, Sunset Limited sleepers & coach cars continue on to New Orleans.

The Texas Eagle coach and sleeper cars that were part of the train from LA get added to the TE that arrived in San Antonio (from CHI) the day before for the return trip to Chicago.


----------



## Liam H (May 10, 2017)

Went without a hitch both ways, although the early arrival of #1 and the lengthy layover in the wee hours waiting for my connecting bus wasn't the greatest.


----------

